# WALKERS WOTSITS



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm just about to have a packet of Walkers wotsits & there are 9.3g of carbs in them do I need to inject for them?


----------



## Copepod (Aug 18, 2017)

It depends on your ratio of insulin to carbs. It's easier to round up, so assume 9.3g = 10g carbohydrate.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you for your reply Copepod, yes I think I should've gone with what my meter advised when I entered 9g of carbs in & it advised 1iu. My next test is bedtime so depending on my BG then my meter will no doubt advise a correction which I will do then


----------

